# Shellscript -> Mailversand



## Gottox (13. Januar 2004)

Hi!
Kurze Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit innerhalb eines Shellscriptes eine Mail zu versenden?

(Mit z.B. Sendmail Postfix und wie sie alle heißen...)


----------



## Habenix (13. Januar 2004)

klar gibt es die Möglichkeit.

Wenn du ein funktionierenden Mailserver schon hast kannst du mit dem Befehl (man) mail Wunder bewirken.

z.B. mail  -s "Dies ist eine Testmail" test@mail.com


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Gottox (13. Januar 2004)

aja...
dankschön!


----------

